# Effexor diaries



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

75mg Effexor

Day 1: I feel so detached right now. Completely insane. Cried most of the day. Slept a lot.
Also- I am afraid of going crazy but at the same time the DP fluctuated throughout the day. Pain on right side of body.

Day 2: Happy day... haven't felt this good in a while. Medication is making me feel somewhat stupid... My mind is more numb. I even forgot my backpack in one of my classes today... and walked in my dad's room having forgotten that I ripped my pants... My brain seems like it's getting less anxious though. Possible side effect or...? It also worries me somewhat because I feel like im denying my DP/DR-like schizophrenics deny their schizophrenia... which leads to DP feeding itself because it makes me think "is this prodromal schizophrenia"? And then depression kicks in.

Day 3: Can't even think at all. I woke up with suicidal tendencies and I couldn't go to school. I just wanted to run my bike in to a car and just end my suffering. Probably just gonna lay my sorry ass in this bed all day till I'm completely numb again. Later in day: EXTREME Anger/sadness. I was brought to my knees just yelling "why!?" I threw a waterbottle at the floor and it popped open. I cant be this way anymore. I'm being driven fucking mental. Or I already am mental.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey, how many mg are you taking?


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

Swansea said:


> Hey, how many mg are you taking?


75.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

Is this your first day?


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

Swansea said:


> Is this your first day?


Yes. If you can get in to the chat room that would be helpful. I'm scared right now... I feel like so detached.


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

You should give it a month to kick in,SNRIs need more time so a month will make it


----------



## Vincent (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm also on venlafaxine (plus pregabalin), I started on 75mg 5 weeks ago, ramped it up pretty quickly as I felt nothing whatsoever - within 3 weeks I was on 225mg... Didn't seem to be working at all until this week. So on my fifth week it finally seems to be helping to stabilise my mood which I hope will continue.

I don't know about others, but I find my DP is unbearable if I am depressed (which is most of the time). I can deal with it when I'm in a good mood, it doesn't really bother me - but it's always there.


----------



## infinite loop (Jun 4, 2013)

shadowshudder said:


> 75mg Effexor
> 
> Day 1: I feel so detached right now. Completely insane. Cried most of the day. Slept a lot.
> Also- I am afraid of going crazy but at the same time the DP fluctuated throughout the day. Pain on right side of body.


Good luck man. I know it's tough to deal with the side effects, but try your best to hang in there and try to be positive. I still haven't gotten through all the side effects of Lexapro yet, but it's getting better.

And man, my DP/DR, the "brain fog"... all that... they were all awful the first week or so. But it's easing up a little. Try to stay strong. You'll get through it.


----------

